# HI FROM RAINY ENGLAND



## matthews4037 (Dec 7, 2006)

POURING DOWN AND VERY COLD HOPE THIS FINDS YOU ALL WELL


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome from hot and dry Australia.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome from warm Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Greetings from ( I hope not today only) sunny Poland.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 8, 2006)

There is snow on the ground over here.


----------



## rochie (Dec 8, 2006)

can see the sun and blue sky for the first time in a week still cold and windy up in north east


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

It appears our weather is very similar. Welcome from Seattle Washington USA.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello from a very hot South Australia... send us some of that rain!!!
Yesterday our city max. was 40.7C / 105F, where I live north of the city it was a tad over 42C - about 108F. Today the forecast is for the same!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome from the cold and miserable North...


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2006)

Got up this morning and its a whooping warm 7 degree's Fahrenheit out side. 

Welcome to the site.

Micdrow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

Ill trade with you if you want. You have a good warm 60 F if you want. You can have it. I would rather have the 7 F and the snow on the ground like we normally have.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ill trade with you if you want. You have a good warm 60 F if you want. You can have it. I would rather have the 7 F and the snow on the ground like we normally have.



I actually like the cold, not a lot of snow on the ground but great for a fire in the fire place and a glass of wine with a good book

Micdrow


----------

